# w8 with blown head gasket for sale



## VDubs88 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey there, Got a car for sale that I've loved for about 5 years now-took excellent care of it through college. Blew a head gasket, just isn't worth it to me to fix (I just dont have the know how), too expensive... I think I'm just going to buy a, sigh... a camry. The oil changes are like 20 bucks a pop.

So I live in Brighton, Mass..essentially Boston if you arent from around here. 1500$ OBO.

:banghead:

email me with serious offers or questions, someone bring this beautiful creature back to life haha


----------



## VDubs88 (Jul 29, 2013)

probably would be helpful to mention this is a 2002 Passat 4Motion W8--approx 147000 miles on it.


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

Wagon? Sedan? Manual? Auto? Exterior/interior color?


----------



## 4EVADUBN (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow!!! Totally worth it as a project car! GLWS


----------

